
Universal Basic Income Will Reduce Our Fear of Failure - awjr
https://futurism.com/universal-basic-income-will-reduce-our-fear-of-failure/
======
HalfwayToDice
Basic Income is Utopianism. It's appeal is a populist reaction to the
uncertain times we live in. No different from rightwing populism such as
Trump.

The other problem is its association with Socialism, which has been
democratically rejected by the vast majority of countries.

So it really doesn't have much going for it.

The loudest advocates say that we must do something because technology will
eat all the jobs, but that is just modern Ludditism.

~~~
vorotato
The idea that those who contributed to society to make it what it is should
see any of the benefits instead of being tossed aside like a rag is not
"Utopianism". People lose their jobs TODAY from automation, more jobs in
America were lost from automation than "China". Those people may be too old to
retrain, and why aren't afforded any share of the benefits from automation?
Why when they did the labor to work the mines, factories, and trucks, to bring
us to where we are?

~~~
jmcdiesel
Were they not compensated for their time when they did the work?

If I, as a web engineer, help create the next facebook for someone and I'm
paid my wage during the time, and this new facebook somehow obsoletes me, are
you saying I should be entitled to gain more from that, even though I was
already paid what I agreed to be paid when the work was done?

------
skilesare
It isn't enough to just have UI. You. You need a driver for financing as well.
It is all well and good to be able to leave a job to start something new, but
if you can't finance that thing you just have a bunch of people sitting around
complaining that they can't raise money to do what they want.

